# Adding remote start



## Cevan42 (Mar 29, 2013)

The VW website shows a remote start kit (part# 3CN065760) for the 2018 Tiguan. https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...partner=Google_00407_VW_StockCode_Accessories

I contacted my local dealer and they said they could have a local place (car stereo installer) put in an aftermarket one. Thye basically ignored my reference to the VW kit.

Couple questions:

1. Is there an aftermarket remote starter even available for any modern VW's?

2. Anyone have any experience with the VW kit? I presume I need a new key fob too.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

Cevan42 said:


> The VW website shows a remote start kit (part# 3CN065760) for the 2018 Tiguan. https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...partner=Google_00407_VW_StockCode_Accessories
> 
> I contacted my local dealer and they said they could have a local place (car stereo installer) put in an aftermarket one. Thye basically ignored my reference to the VW kit.
> 
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8880386-Remote-start


----------



## KeVWin (Nov 5, 2017)

*Aftermarket Remote*

This thread got rerouted to the other Remote Start thread which deals with VW remote start. I'm curious if anyone has had success installing an aftermarket remote starter? I've reached out to three different companies and have received varying responses. One says it can't be done, the other two can do it, but I'll need to give up a key to hide under the dash. My 2015 Tiguan came with a valet key, the 2018 just came with two full key fobs. I've been quoted $800 for purchase and install of the aftermarket. Add in a third key and I'm over $1,000 CAD. 
The other thing I'm curious about is how it works with push button start. With having to hide a key in the vehicle to use the remote start, wouldn't anyone be able to hop in and steal the vehicle at any time?


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

KeVWin said:


> This thread got rerouted to the other Remote Start thread which deals with VW remote start. I'm curious if anyone has had success installing an aftermarket remote starter? I've reached out to three different companies and have received varying responses. One says it can't be done, the other two can do it, but I'll need to give up a key to hide under the dash. My 2015 Tiguan came with a valet key, the 2018 just came with two full key fobs. I've been quoted $800 for purchase and install of the aftermarket. Add in a third key and I'm over $1,000 CAD.
> The other thing I'm curious about is how it works with push button start. With having to hide a key in the vehicle to use the remote start, wouldn't anyone be able to hop in and steal the vehicle at any time?


Why do you want aftermarket if you have to deal with all that? Transmitter with emergency key is about $250, remote start kit is about $150, and install without having to do the relay yourself is about $300 all in. That is a total of $700 for what seems to be a superior system compared to what you described.


----------



## KeVWin (Nov 5, 2017)

*Dealership not willing to install*



gtguard said:


> Why do you want aftermarket if you have to deal with all that? Transmitter with emergency key is about $250, remote start kit is about $150, and install without having to do the relay yourself is about $300 all in. That is a total of $700 for what seems to be a superior system compared to what you described.


There are only 3 dealerships in my province(SK), and none are willing to install the VW remote start. They all referred me to Audio Warehouse to get an aftermarket put in.


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

Just had the wife's VW remote start installed. It was nice to see that after remote starting it doesn't turn off when you open the door. Just open it normally and then start like normal to get the car ready and enjoy.


----------



## Guelo81 (Jan 9, 2021)

IVRINGS said:


> Just had the wife's VW remote start installed. It was nice to see that after remote starting it doesn't turn off when you open the door. Just open it normally and then start like normal to get the car ready and enjoy.


How did you get it to work or some one else installed it for you?


----------



## w0by (Dec 12, 2013)

I can't stand this cold weather and I wanna start my 2019 Tiguan from my work, I park pretty far away in a huge parking lot. I'm having a CompuStar Drone Mobile installed so I can start it anywhere from my cell phone installed on Wednesday. I had it in my 2013 Jetta and loved it. I can't handle this cold -4 F anymore and need long range since my building is so far from where we can park.


----------



## 04TurboB6 (May 27, 2009)

w0by said:


> I can't stand this cold weather and I wanna start my 2019 Tiguan from my work, I park pretty far away in a huge parking lot. I'm having a CompuStar Drone Mobile installed so I can start it anywhere from my cell phone installed on Wednesday. I had it in my 2013 Jetta and loved it. I can't handle this cold -4 F anymore and need long range since my building is so far from where we can park.


Let me know if the compustar system works on your Tiguan, was curious if it would work. I have it on my truck but wanted to see if I went oem remote starter or went with the compustar. I love mine but couldn’t verify it would work with a 2020 Tiguan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

